# Magia General > Entrevistas >  entrevista al Mago Borjini

## borjini

Aquí os dejo una entrevista que me han hecho recientemente para la revista cultural de a vuela pluma:
Mago Borjini: «La magia y la vida tienen más en común de lo que creemos» – A vuelapluma

Está bastante bien(no es por ser mia jeje) y pienso que hablo de cosas que no solemos debatir entre magos. Es diferente a las típicas de cuando empezaste en la magia...  y podemos sacar varias opiniones entre todos sobre los temas de los que me preguntan.

La veda queda abierta señores a hablar se ha dicho ( y a leer la entrevista claro jeje :001 005:  )

----------

